# Brickies Requred- big job on !



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2016)

I have heard there is a big contract on for brickies, own tools materials supplied, warm place


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2016)

http://brickingitforcanada.com/


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2016)

He has calmed down with his speeches


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2016)

That's cos the most recent one was written for him and he STUCK to the script instead of being allowed to do his own thing.

Let's hope there are enough calming influences amongst his advisers in future, eh?


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 9, 2016)

If the CIA can stop him tweeting, and keep him away from women, everything should be fine.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 9, 2016)

trophywench said:


> That's cos the most recent one was written for him and he STUCK to the script instead of being allowed to do his own thing.
> Only time will tell!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2016)

If you know your Pratchett, you will realise the phrase 'May you live in interesting times!' sounds friendly enough - but actually it turns out it's actually someone putting a curse on you!

Me and Pete both burst out laughing this lunchtime when from the radio came someone telling Jeremy Vine 'that I think we're in for an interesting time!'


----------



## FergusC (Nov 10, 2016)

trophywench said:


> If you know your Pratchett, you will realise the phrase 'May you live in interesting times!' sounds friendly enough - but actually it turns out it's actually someone putting a curse on you!


As well as the dear Mr Pratchett this curse has been quoted by Arthur C Clarke & Robert F Kennedy, although thealleged Chinese origin has never been established!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 10, 2016)

I don't actually mind where it originated - it just seems totally apt and has been since the results of the Brexit vote were announced.  However - St Terry was the only one with a whole book with the title (ie 'Interesting Times') as far as I know !  LOL


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 10, 2016)

trophywench said:


> That's cos the most recent one was written for him and he STUCK to the script instead of being allowed to do his own thing.
> 
> Let's hope there are enough calming influences amongst his advisers in future, eh?



Its very likely now that all his public speaking will be orchestrated by others....thank god....


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 10, 2016)

As much cement as needed !


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 11, 2017)

Just read he wants Mexico to pay the wages too !


----------



## Radders (Jan 11, 2017)

I thought you were talking about this: https://qz.com/600927/dream-job-alert-legoland-is-hiring-model-builders/


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 11, 2017)

Radders said:


> I thought you were talking about this: https://qz.com/600927/dream-job-alert-legoland-is-hiring-model-builders/


Its Donald Trump not Trumpton.


----------



## Radders (Jan 12, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Its Donald Trump not Trumpton.


Ah yes. An understandable confusion.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 25, 2017)

Plans are in & job starting soon ! Please send your cv to White House


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2017)

Personally I think it's a shocking act of belligerence against a neighbouring country  $12bn for something that will make probably next to no difference in this day and age. Money could be better spent on improving relations rather than souring them. Same with his actions against people from Islamic countries, based on a clear ignorance of the actual situation


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 26, 2017)

I have been across that boarder Northy. Its very busy & Calif is a lovely place to be, so you can not blain Pedro for wanting to come in


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 6, 2017)

As an interesting and relevant aside, in today's Sunday Herald is a full page ad for jobs at Irving Shipbuilders, with a presentation in the Marriott Hotel in Glasgow. Irving is a Canadian company, tasked with building Canada's future Naval fleet. 

Interesting times indeed.


----------

